# Good Tax Advisers in the UK?



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Hi all, the title really is self-explanatory. I'm thinking I should get some good advice from a knowledgeable tax advisor in the UK.

Anyone know of a company/companies that have a decent track record in England?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you primarily interested in UK taxes, Saudi taxes (do they have them?) or some other place?

For UK taxes, you have a choice among accountants, attorneys and probably a few other types of tax advisoes - including perhaps an overall "financial adviser" if your level of income warrants the fees.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Bev, I think I only need advice on UK taxes, for an expat. My circumstances - been overseas in six countries, interspersed with several lengthy stays back in the UK - are a bit complicated.

My level of income doesn't require a financial adviser, unfortunately, plus I _was_ a financial adviser in a previous life.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

We're not really able to recommend anyone specifically. Though you may want to take a look at the Classified sections here on the ExpatForum. There are several tax advisory services who advertise regularly as Premium members here and who appear from time to time on the message boards.

All the usual caveats apply: the fact of them posting and advertising here does NOT constitute an endorsement of any sort and you should make your own inquiries before deciding to part with any money for services.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Flying in the Face Of.. said:


> I think I only need advice on UK taxes, for an expat. My circumstances - been overseas in six countries, interspersed with several lengthy stays back in the UK - are a bit complicated


Residency is a very complex area and now involves the statutory residence test (SRT). 

Visits to the UK and ties such as home, work, family etc. may class you as UK resident for tax purposes regardless of where you reside. 

If classed as UK resident you would then be taxed on your worldwide income so it is very important that your individual circumstances are dealt with correctly to protect your residency status and exposure to UK taxation.


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Thanks, *nikkisizer*,

My 'ties' to the UK are a couple of savings and bank accounts, parents, brothers and sisters... and... that's about it. Sold the house, got divorced, accepted voluntary redundancy nearly a decade ago, so the only ties I think I have have been some stays longer than 90 days, in between overseas contracts.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You are most welcome!

Your visits to the UK would definitely need to be looked at in more detail.


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

I know! Don't I know it. I thought double taxation treaties meant I'd only be taxed in the country I work in - "Ha ha, not so" says HMRC online. 

*nikkisizer*, I've tried reading through the treaty with Saudi and there seems to be some sort of exemption or distinct variance for education. I couldn't fathom if it relates to students, teachers or education institutions. 

Are expat teachers in Saudi treated the same as all other workers in the UK? "Hey, you visited for more than 90 days, didn't apply for or accept any benefits, didn't use the NHS, didn't pay into any tax-exempt savings, so we're going to extort money from you for breathing our air."


----------

